# Teaching jobs in Canada



## i2ijeya (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

My sister is a textile engineer holding a Masters degree and having around 10 years of experience in the same field. Her profile is in Express Entry having with 380 points. We tried for province nominations and failed in it. Now we are researching about the teaching jobs in College/Schools as she is very good in it, but no idea on how to apply or proceed. Should we do any certification to teach in Canada? or for her skill set will she able to get the textile jobs in there?

Please guide.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

One would require teacher certification to teach in Canada. One would probably need to obtain 430-450 points to qualify for an ITA. Teaching in Canada is difficult profession to get into. Canada can fulfill its teacher requirement from within. One would need to go to a Canadian Teachers College to obtain certification to teach here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

i2ijeya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sister is a textile engineer holding a Masters degree and having around 10 years of experience in the same field. Her profile is in Express Entry having with 380 points. We tried for province nominations and failed in it. Now we are researching about the teaching jobs in College/Schools as she is very good in it, but no idea on how to apply or proceed. Should we do any certification to teach in Canada? or for her skill set will she able to get the textile jobs in there?
> 
> Please guide.



She cannot teach in schools without a teaching degree and will not get a job teaching in a college in Canada without Canadian experience. She would also need to have her education evaluated to see if it is considered equivalent to a Canadian education. Based on the points you mention, I would guess that hers is not considered equivalent so no college would accept her education as being sufficient qualification for teaching.

Plus, college instructors are almost always hired on part-time contract which limits their hours per week. When they start out that is a very low number of hours per week (they are paid _very_ well, but work limited hours) and would not in any way qualify her to emigrate here, even if she miraculously did get a job in a college (but trust me, she wouldn't). They then proceed to teaching an increased amount of hours but are still on contract. After that they might, maybe, get a full-time position but it can take years for that to happen. In Ontario only 30% of college instructors are full-time while 70% are on contract. The collective agreement ends this fall and the union and college management are currently negotiating a new deal, but management flatly refuses to change that 30%-70% ratio. I know all of this because I am a college professor myself.


----------



## anishnstvm (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am a Maths Teacher with four years experience in India, After my master degree I completed bachelor degree in Teaching also. I would like to know the chances for getting a teaching job in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anishnstvm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Maths Teacher with four years experience in India, After my master degree I completed bachelor degree in Teaching also. I would like to know the chances for getting a teaching job in Canada.


Very slim to none.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anishnstvm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Maths Teacher with four years experience in India, After my master degree I completed bachelor degree in Teaching also. I would like to know the chances for getting a teaching job in Canada.




Virtually none. Canada has an overabundance of teachers - those born here who went through our university system as well as those who emigrated here from other countries. We also have thousands more teachers graduating every year. Why would any school board hire someone from outside of the country when we already have so many highly qualified teachers here?

You are also assuming that your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education and there is a good chance that it will not be as the Indian education system simply isn't up to the same standards as the Canadian education system.


----------

